# Skyprince in sooooper fantastic Yemen !! ( 24 Sep-11 Oct 2008)



## Fusionist (Jul 7, 2004)

very nice place indeed. Thanks for sharing Skyprince, looks like you have had a great trip. One amazing thing I noticed though is, there are hardly any women even in the streets in Yemen ?


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Sana'a is the national/administrative capital but Aden is the commercial capital of Yemen. Most of the European tourists I met in Lonely Planet prefer Sana'a more due to its hilly climate but all Malaysians and Indonesians I met in Sana'a and me myself prefer Aden alot.
> 
> Hmm about vegetarian diet I think it should not be a problem since salad is plentily avalable there.. Why not meat ? Meat is delicious !


I think animals have lives as humans and it is cruel  

what type of Arabic do they speak in Yemen? Is it like Saudi lahjah? I can speak Kuwaiti and am learning Egyptian lahjah (just realized that its more useful LOL), will normal fus7a work as well on the street level Yemen?
I heard lots of ppl in Malaysia have Yemeni somewhere in their family...

also, I notice that Yemenis look different, they look Africanish to me, did u see Abraha and his church when u went there LOL?

btw, im from Thailand, hi to you down there lol:lol:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Fusionist said:


> very nice place indeed. Thanks for sharing Skyprince, looks like you have had a great trip. One amazing thing I noticed though is, there are hardly any women even in the streets in Yemen ?


Kewl, anyway I have posted this in previous page , 



Skyprince said:


> 3) However, you'll find many ladies on the streets . In any beaches I went to in Aden I found almost th same number of female to male, I even saw many of them screamed at their male relatives .


Well taking photographs of women is prohibited in Yemen even from a distance thats why it "seems" there are hardly any ladies on the streets based from pics - when actually you'll find plenty of them roaming the streets of Sana'a and other cities,



Pivra said:


> I think animals have lives as humans and it is cruel


don't kill mosquitoes n roaches in ur house then :cheers:



Pivra said:


> what type of Arabic do they speak in Yemen? Is it like Saudi lahjah? I can speak Kuwaiti and am learning Egyptian lahjah (just realized that its more useful LOL), will normal fus7a work as well on the street level Yemen?
> I heard lots of ppl in Malaysia have Yemeni somewhere in their family...
> 
> also, I notice that Yemenis look different, they look Africanish to me, did u see Abraha and his church when u went there LOL?
> ...


hmm they speak Standard Arabic... Yemen is the origin of Arab culture and language so i suppoe they speak the original language.... yes there are many here who are of Yemeni descendent u can easily identify them from their name which starts with " Syed" am not one of them .. Err Abraha church I think i didnt visit it , nver heard of that place actually Anyway Thai products is quite popular in Yemen especially chocos n biscuits!


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Kewl, anyway I have posted this in previous page ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, the church in 3amul Feel, year of the elephant, Abraha built a church in Yemen to get ppl to become Christians and sent elephants to Makkah LOL.... im not muslim and I know.... hahaha


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

Kafkas said:


> Great travel thread. Looks fantastic altough i can't dare to make a trip like this.


why?


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

nice pictures ... looks like a very interesting place.

A correction, I'm trying to be helpful - so don't take this the wrong way:

the word is * friend * not fren ... * friends * not frens.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Pivra said:


> lol, the church in 3amul Feel, year of the elephant, Abraha built a church in Yemen to get ppl to become Christians and sent elephants to Makkah LOL.... im not muslim and I know.... hahaha


hmm actually I know that story about Abraha and his army but didnt know he left his mark in Yemen but really i feel sad for him 



phillybud said:


> nice pictures ... looks like a very interesting place.
> 
> A correction, I'm trying to be helpful - so don't take this the wrong way:
> 
> the word is * friend * not fren ... * friends * not frens.


lol of course I know how to spell it in da correct way its just kinda abbrev for fun !


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> hmm actually I know that story about Abraha and his army but didnt know he left his mark in Yemen but really i feel sad for him


ah, cuz u said u never heard of it so i thought u never heard of the story lol. 

why do u feel sad for him lol?


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

How could you find such a great host Skyprince?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Pivra said:


> ah, cuz u said u never heard of it so i thought u never heard of the story lol.
> 
> why do u feel sad for him lol?


hmm I think he was attacked by huge birds ... right ?? I dont reember the story well...



SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> How could you find such a great host Skyprince?


well its easy .. I met Saleem via youtube , while my host in Aden was actually a taxi driver i met on first day there.


----------



## Alex Roney (Apr 22, 2007)

JaakkoSuomi said:


> Where are the women? I haven't seen a single one!


I noticed that as well, looks like a sausage fest. :lol: In many muslim countries you see a big disparity between the number of men to women walking the streets. At night it's even a bigger disparity. 

Nice pics though.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Oops ... i've corrected it
> 
> There are many ethnic Somalis in Aden, their cultural influence is very strong in the coastal part of Yemen, and I love their food more than what I ate in Sana'a/ North Yemen.


Yes, it's very strong...we're like brothers. My father is from Aden. 

Great to see that you had a great time, have to say that I'm a little jealous though!


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Alex Roney said:


> I noticed that as well, looks like a sausage fest. :lol: In many muslim countries you see a big disparity between the number of men to women walking the streets. At night it's even a bigger disparity.
> 
> Nice pics though.


It has nothing to do with "Muslim countries", its about culture/local custom that exist even before Islam arrived there. Get your facts right. 




> Yes, it's very strong...we're like brothers. My father is from Aden.
> 
> Great to see that you had a great time, have to say that I'm a little jealous though!


Hmm.. so you're a Yemeni by origin and Somali by ethnicity then ? :cheers:


----------



## Alex Roney (Apr 22, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> It has nothing to do with "Muslim countries", its about culture/local custom that exist even before Islam arrived there. Get your facts right.


You notice it in non Middle Eastern countries as well, so religion does play a role. Another thing I notice is that you see very few women driving, one can point through an economic point of view. Yet Kenya for example is an impoverished nation yet I'd say more than 1 in 4 drivers are females.

Not criticizing or putting down a particular culture or way of life just making an observation.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^ Like everywhere else in the world, it depends on the country.

In Somalia, I would say that you see women everywhere as much as men outside. Anyway, that (as you said) is off topic.



Skyprince said:


> Hmm.. so you're a Yemeni by origin and Somali by ethnicity then ? :cheers:


My father is an ethnic Somali from Yemen, mother from Somalia, and I was born in Somalia.
So, although I consider myself to be Somali, I have a big connection to Yemen.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Alex Roney said:


> You notice it in non Middle Eastern countries as well, so religion does play a role. Another thing I notice is that you see very few women driving, one can point through an economic point of view. Yet Kenya for example is an impoverished nation yet I'd say more than 1 in 4 drivers are females.
> 
> Not criticizing or putting down a particular culture or way of life just making an observation.


I don't see that happening in Indonesia... the country with the most Muslims on Earth...

==========================================================

anyway very nice pics of your trip Tuan Skyprince...kay: nice interactions also you have with the locals there...

just want to know out of those countries in the Middle East that you have visitied, which one would be your favourite?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Alex Roney said:


> You notice it in non Middle Eastern countries as well, so religion does play a role. Another thing I notice is that you see very few women driving, one can point through an economic point of view. Yet Kenya for example is an impoverished nation yet I'd say more than 1 in 4 drivers are females.
> 
> Not criticizing or putting down a particular culture or way of life just making an observation.


Unfortunately your observation is wrong. In SE Asia, Somalia , Xinjiang region of China and countries in Central Asia - you'd see the same number of Muslim women to men on the streets.

It's all about culture and local customs. So get your facts right, please.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

10ROT said:


> My father is an ethnic Somali from Yemen, mother from Somalia, and I was born in Somalia.
> So, although I consider myself to be Somali, I have a big connection to Yemen.


So you're 50% Hartford + 25% Aden + 25% Mogadishu then  



ace4 said:


> anyway very nice pics of your trip Tuan Skyprince...kay: nice interactions also you have with the locals there...
> 
> just want to know out of those countries in the Middle East that you have visitied, which one would be your favourite?


aww terima kasih , hmm I've been to 4 countries in Middle East. Yemen is without doubt the best, followed by Oman in distant 2nd.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

a small Yemeni town 30 km east of Sana'a - at high elevation of around 2,700 m










40 km west of Sana'a , on Sana'a- Red Sea road 









me in Sana'a ( Mazbah area )


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

my friend Saleem in Old Sana'a










market in Old Sana'a


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Saleem helps his cousin in this net cafe.. its called " Kuala Net ".. according to Saleem the name was taken from the word "Kuala Lumpur" ... I didn't know there are many Malaysia fans in Yemen











with a soldier in Sana'a Tahrir St.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> hmm I think he was attacked by huge birds ... right ?? I dont reember the story well...
> 
> 
> 
> .


no..... many birds flew over and drop stones and destroyed his army into shreds... LOL:lol:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

On the way from Sana'a to Aden we stopped in this restaurant, near Dhamar..










...and here is our fewd..










And here is me dining with 3 other passengers on that Shared taxi... They paid for everything !


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> On the way from Sana'a to Aden we stopped in this restaurant, near Dhamar..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so much carb dude.... spaghetti, rice, bread, what else???? LOL


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, the food looks so good. 

Your travel is so interesting.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

I've been waiting to see some pics from Sana'a. those brown coloured buildings over there make it look so exotic, one of a kind...

just wondering, is the food in Yemen similar to those that you've shown from Oman?


----------



## Alex Roney (Apr 22, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Unfortunately your observation is wrong. In SE Asia, Somalia , Xinjiang region of China and countries in Central Asia - you'd see the same number of Muslim women to men on the streets.
> 
> It's all about culture and local customs. So get your facts right, please.


Because those countries are less religious, that was the point I was making. Malaysia and Indonesia has a conservative population but less so in the cities. Central Asia isn't religious at all due to 80 years of imposed ban on religion by the Soviets. Same goes for Western China. Anyways I'll end it here.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Alex Roney said:


> Because those countries are less religious, that was the point I was making. Malaysia and Indonesia has a conservative population but less so in the cities. Central Asia isn't religious at all due to 80 years of imposed ban on religion by the Soviets. Same goes for Western China. Anyways I'll end it here.


You're wrong again. I didn't see anything that makes Yemen or Oman more religious than Malaysia or Indonesia, or even Somalia. In Malaysia the Muslims in the cities are more religious FYI. 

Just accept the fact that this is all about culture and local customs, it predates back before the arrival of Islam to those places.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

ace4 said:


> I've been waiting to see some pics from Sana'a. those brown coloured buildings over there make it look so exotic, one of a kind...
> 
> just wondering, is the food in Yemen similar to those that you've shown from Oman?


Hmm actually food in Oman is much better because its heavily influenced by Indian cuisine . Food in Yemen especially in the north is rather bland, but in the south/Aden is pretty good, but not as good as in Oman.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

That's me walking on the main road connecting Sana'a and Aden










Bureika beach, Aden


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

al-Ghadir mountains, Aden










The best cable car ride in my life @ Al-Ghadir mountain, Aden


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Its me & Saleem's dad 











Very crystal Yemeni coast...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Aden International Market










me walking in Aden


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Shawarma shop !! $0.70 each 










Aden- Gold Mohor


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Chicken Broast is very famous in Yemen... 350 Riyals ( $ 1.75 )











With a group of villagers and their catch !


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Little Aden hills as we cruised from Aden to the west










This is Saleem whom i met via youtube


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

me walking on Aden-RedSea road










Watching the sunset with villagers in Fuqum, near Aden


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

street in Aden










me & Raof chewing qat at night


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

You look quite young, how old are you mate?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

hmm..well its up to you whether to believe it.. I'm 23


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Alex Roney said:


> Because those countries are less religious, that was the point I was making. Malaysia and Indonesia has a conservative population but less so in the cities. Central Asia isn't religious at all due to 80 years of imposed ban on religion by the Soviets. Same goes for Western China. Anyways I'll end it here.


who says we are less religious...? in general Indonesian muslims pray five times a day, fast during ramadhan, goes to hajj if they have the money, some of the muslim women wear hijab, we do not eat haram food or drink alcohol (though some do), etc. that applies also to people living in either the rural areas or the cities...

==========================================================

anyways Tuan Skyprince did you spent most of your time in Aden while you're in Yemen? haven't seen so many pictures of Sana'a yet...


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> I've been to 4 countries in Middle East. Yemen is without doubt the best, followed by Oman in distant 2nd.


Just out of curiosity, did your nation of origin/looks give you any problems?

Arabs has to be the most hospitable people on the planet, but they also seem a bit cautious about "outsiders" and you do stand out a bit in your pics..



Great new pics - like 10Rot I have to say I'm jealous too, you get to areas in the nations that most tourist would never see.. it's a pleassure to see it trough your pics


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

ace4 said:


> who says we are less religious...? in general Indonesian muslims pray five times a day, fast during ramadhan, goes to hajj if they have the money, some of the muslim women wear hijab, we do not eat haram food or drink alcohol (though some do), etc. that applies also to people living in either the rural areas or the cities...
> 
> ==========================================================
> 
> anyways Tuan Skyprince did you spent most of your time in Aden while you're in Yemen? haven't seen so many pictures of Sana'a yet...


because I love Aden !  It's the most wonderful city I've been to- I initially planned for only 2 days in Aden but it finally became 12 days ! Though I think i need at least 1 month to explore the whole Aden area. I like Sana'a too, but I spent only 5 days there , and it was Ramadan when I was in Sana'a... I wanted to explore Sana'a more but all my Yemeni friends were sleeping throughout the day- so I couldn't go anywhere . In Sana'a you can't travel by your own because you'll lose your way very easily. 



FREKI said:


> Just out of curiosity, did your nation of origin/looks give you any problems?
> 
> Arabs has to be the most hospitable people on the planet, but they also seem a bit cautious about "outsiders" and you do stand out a bit in your pics..
> 
> Great new pics - like 10Rot I have to say I'm jealous too, you get to areas in the nations that most tourist would never see.. it's a pleassure to see it trough your pics



In Yemen, its the exact opposite. Yemenis are not rich, but they are *extremely* generous to tourists. Most of the time I traveled by minibuses or shared taxi in Yemen, somebody would pay for my part ( its small for me but it takes half of their average daily salary ) . Some drivers even did not accept my payment , many of them said " No need to pay...You are our special guest to Yemen, so enjoy your stay! ". Ask any locals the direction to the nearest restaurant and don't get surprised if they take you straight to their homes to have lunch together with their family instead. 

Being "outsiders" may give you big problem only in North Egypt. But being an outsider makes you live like King in Yemen, Oman, UAE , and South Egypt .


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

driving in Sana'a suburb










Rock Palace- "Darul Hajar" near Sana'a


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Sana'a 









roads in rural Yemen: Aden-Lahij


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

roads in Aden are first-rate










Aden city


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

me in Aden












Aden-Gold Mohor


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Rough sea in Aden










climbing the rocks


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Khormaksar area, Aden










me in Aden


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

oops


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

Very interesting place and hot pics. thanks a lot for sharing.
how much did you spend for the trip?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

VVVV said:


> Very interesting place and hot pics. thanks a lot for sharing.
> how much did you spend for the trip?


hmm not that much... a good hotel in Sana'a and Aden may take $ 10- $15 a night. I spent many nights in Yemeni frens homes. 

Sana'a to Aden ( 330 km) by bus is $ 8 one-way. It takes about 8 hrs.

If you wanna cut the journey , you can take Shared taxi ( "Peugeout cars" ) . $9 one-way and you save an hour. Get ready for long conversation with passengers sharing the same car !


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

me in Sana'a 











Me & Saleem chewing qat ... it was my first night in Yemen


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Mr Saleem in Bani Matar a hilly region 40 km west of Sana'a










Local Yemenis in a small town just outside Sana'a


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> So you're 50% Hartford + 25% Aden + 25% Mogadishu then


Close. I'm from Burao and Las Anod (both in the North, far from Mogadishu). 

Again, great pics! Especially love the pics of Old Sanaa and the food. :drool:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

me in Bani Matar









Apple juice ( 100 YR -$ 0.5 ) and Tea


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

me in Bani Matar









in a small rural town near Sana'a. The town is very chaotic


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

10ROT said:


> Close. I'm from Burao and Las Anod (both in the North, far from Mogadishu).
> 
> Again, great pics! Especially love the pics of Old Sanaa and the food. :drool:


And which part of Aden your dad is from ? I stayed in Sheikh Othman area but my frens are in Darsa'it. Anti-dahabashi sentiment is quite strong in Aden ( you know what I mean ? )


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

A residential street in Khormaksar, Aden










Sheikh Othman main roundabout, Aden


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Thats me... and my friend's private minibus .. enroute from Aden to Lahij town for Qat chewing session.












Another fantastic beach in Al-Imran near Aden


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Aden Sheikh Othman at night










Camel on Aden's street ! ( carrying qat bags !?)


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

This is how Yemen is divided









Aden's street- between Darsai't & Sheikh


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Me in Qat market, Aden










Aden


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> And which part of Aden your dad is from ? I stayed in Sheikh Othman area but my frens are in Darsa'it. Anti-dahabashi sentiment is quite strong in Aden ( you know what I mean ? )



Not sure, never asked him. 

As for the anti-dahabashi, I could imagine. The country hasn't even been united for 20 years yet.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

me & Yemeni friends in a qat-chewing session. We spent almost 6 hours !!










Aden peninsula and Mount Shamsan can be clearly seen from Khormaksar beach


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I loveeeee 'asir burtuqal in Yemen !! :cheers: Oops.. that person behind me is maybe your distant cousin 10ROT ? :naughty:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

watching television in a Yemeni home in Aden










typical Yemeni home - huge living space with quality carpet and furniture


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> I loveeeee 'asir burtuqal in Yemen !! :cheers: Oops.. that person behind me is maybe your distant cousin 10ROT ? :naughty:




3Sir burtuqal... doesnt that just mean orange juice hehehehe

wa anaa..... uhebu at tamar min'al arabiyyah as sa3udiyyah hehehehehe :lol:

yemeni livingroom looks cozy


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

from Aden to Lahij by this private minibus










Typical lunch in Aden. 5-6 persons eat together on the same plate !


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Pivra said:


> 3Sir burtuqal... doesnt that just mean orange juice hehehehe
> 
> wa anaa..... uhebu at tamar min'al arabiyyah as sa3udiyyah hehehehehe :lol:
> 
> yemeni livingroom looks cozy


Pivra !!! Are you a Thai or Arab !??? How did u know that 3 stands for 'ain and cd type that Arabic sentence  I dunno exactly what u typed but I guess its " I have been staying in Saudi Arabia " isnt it


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Anyway I also luv 3sir tuffah & 3sir ananas u can get in every mat3m in Yemen !!

They charge Mia riyals per glass :cheers:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

No he said he loves dates from saudi arabia  dates from palm trees not dates as in  girls ! :O

loving your tour skyprince , keep it up.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Pivra !!! Are you a Thai or Arab !??? How did u know that 3 stands for 'ain and cd type that Arabic sentence  I dunno exactly what u typed but I guess its " I have been staying in Saudi Arabia " isnt it




im thai... lol, do i even look arab? 

Thai, from Central Thailand, and not Muslim LOL..

I said I like dates from Saudi Arabia hehehe

as sannah ba3adah anaa ufakir an usafir ilal bilaad ash shaam walakin ma feeh $$$$ (niqood??)

السنة بعدة انا افكر ان اسفر الى بلاد الشام و لاكن ما فيه نقود 
but 2010... Iran hopefully


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

papaya tree in Aden











Chewing qat !! Raof & other frens would boycott me if i refuse :bash:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Dubai_Boy said:


> No he said he loves dates from saudi arabia  dates from palm trees not dates as in  girls ! :O
> 
> loving your tour skyprince , keep it up.


Oops.. tamar means dates frewt isnt it



Pivra said:


> im thai... lol, do i even look arab?
> 
> Thai, from Central Thailand, and not Muslim LOL..
> 
> I said I like dates from Saudi Arabia hehehe


I know why u cd speak Arabic...

Becuz u work in..... Nana street rite ? :naughty:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

This is how car plates look like in Yemen









al-Ghadir cable car :banana:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Oops.. tamar means dates frewt isnt it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not a hooker LOL :lol: , jk jk...srsly... no
أستطيع أن أتكلم اللغة عربية اشن ادرسها


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Aden Leisure Land~~ a small theme park ~~ Locals call it " Aden Malahi "










The town of Bureika near Aden


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Pivra said:


> im not a hooker LOL :lol: , jk jk...srsly... no
> أستطيع أن أتكلم اللغة عربية اشن ادرسها


أشن = علشان :cheers: 

its what arabs from the gulf say , but i dont think its pure arabic , so this would be more suitable

لأنني :cheers:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Dubai_Boy said:


> أشن = علشان :cheers:
> 
> its what arabs from the gulf say , but i dont think its pure arabic , so this would be more suitable
> 
> لأنني :cheers:


hehehe, sorry lol, bad habbit 

darastu al lahjah min al juwayt (li?)nisfi sannah....

thx for the correction btw  , i forgot fus7ah a lot.. lol


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Pivra said:


> أستطيع أن أتكلم اللغة عربية اشن ادرسها


What is that :?:
astatiw an atakalam allugtu arabiya ashan adrasshaa !?


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> What is that :?:
> astatiw an atakalam allugtu arabiya ashan adrasshaa !?



astaTai3u an atakallamu al lughah 3rabiyyah ashan adrusuha.... lol

see? i even know where to put the ending vowels LOL, Nana street workers cant do that hahaha


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I can speak arabic because i am learning it.

thats what he said !


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I think learning arabic must be easy for Mistar Bibrah ( no "p" in Arabic eh ? ) cos Arabic is as hard as his Thai language :naughty: . Its hard for us cos Malay language is easy and almost without grammar.


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> This is how car plates look like in Yemen


O Oh! That's Karabao Dang from Thailand:lol:....Fawaz,I love the way of your travelling. Very interesting and excite to see how's Yemen look like! I like the Camel that's carry some garbage's bag...look cute! Actually, In my last year in University I have been made a case study of Yemen tourism industry and then now I saw your pics all of my case on that's time feel brighter about this middle east country....Thanks for posting them....


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Bentown said:


> O Oh! That's Karabao Dang from Thailand:lol:....Fawaz,I love the way of your travelling. Very interesting and excite to see how's Yemen look like! I like the Camel that's carry some garbage's bag...look cute! Actually, In my last year in University I have been made a case study of Yemen tourism industry and then now I saw your pics all of my case on that's time feel brighter about this middle east country....Thanks for posting them....


Karabao Dang!! It's extremely popular in Yemen you'll see that on signboards on the streets, on TV commercials ,on every newspaper. At first I thought its from Indonesia since kerbau means ox in the language but when I checked it label I noted that it's Thai.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> I think learning arabic must be easy for Mistar Bibrah ( no "p" in Arabic eh ? ) cos Arabic is as hard as his Thai language :naughty: . Its hard for us cos Malay language is easy and almost without grammar.




I spell my name with Persian Pe lol (i can read Farsi and their weird letters, friends taught me).... Pe-kasrah-Ya-shaddah-sukoon-waw-fatHa-ra-alef.... like that...:cheers: but Im trying to find another way to right it cuz people like to think that my last syllable is a tanween and read my name as Piwran instead of Piwraa lol


btw, the person who produces Carabao is evil evil evil, I hate him, he supports Thaksin and his regime, he should die, he has no real political ideology, he was a rockstar before....now he's just a traitor. booo boo boo AAASSSSHHHH BALADNAAAAAAA AL HILUUUUU!!!!!!! AAAARRRRRGGGGGGGHHHH!!!
im sure Bentown knows what im talking about....


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Pe ? Fe with 3 dotss ? :?: 

Its not just Carabao but Thai snacks r Xtremely popular in Yemen :banana:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Life in a small rural town - Lahij city










Aden had no rains for the whole year ! Thats me in Bureika beach anyway


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Adeni kids 










superb Bureika beach I spent the whole day here


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

view from cable car ... towards Arabian Sea










ma fren Muniiiiiiiiiiiiif !! from Yafea but now lives in Aden


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

a ferris wheel at Aden Leisure Land !










Could u find me ?? in Yemen male & female section is always separated ( as in other countries in South Arabia )


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

a frens' house in Aden. Cosy room & furniture too !










Aden is hot so almost every home has this ( just like in Malaysia..)


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

and we ( me, Muniiiiiiiiiiif, Raof, Hisyam ) spent the night chewing qat & chatting for 10 straight hours still morning










boats & sand dune on Al-Imran beach


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Aha theres fried chicken !~~ 










with 2 boys Maghdee & Muhammad


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

rural road in Yemen ( near Aden ) - between Bir Fuqum and al-Imran . Very scenic road with beaches all along the way









oops :shifty:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

me holding fish 










Rural road in Fuqum, 30 km outside Aden.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Pe ? Fe with 3 dotss ? :?:
> 
> Its not just Carabao but Thai snacks r Xtremely popular in Yemen :banana:




no, i meant ba with 3 dots... 

Do you have any pictures of our snacks in Yemen?


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

i'm surprised by the nice beach in Aden... do you like the beach in Yemen or the ones in Oman...? the ones that I saw in Oman was superb...


----------



## goxic (Nov 15, 2006)

Very interesting trip and your review of it. I am curious how does it feel like to chew qat? I saw that qat is illegal in most western countries...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

ace4 said:


> ^^
> can you climb up to that hill surrounding Aden...? the views must be very good from up there...


in Yemen, you can climb any hills or mountains that come to sight. Look at the 1st picture of this thread- yea its beach pic but I was on top of a hill actually, and I was the ONLY one who climbed up that hill at that time. That mountain in Aden you refer to is Jebel Shamsan- you can climb it too since there is a path to the top- 550 metres - with fantastic view of the whole of Aden can be seen. 



Pivra said:


> Is that the "Ratna" or "Raadnaa" I am thinking about??? :lol:
> 
> I know what USA fried rice is.. but Pattaya ?? LOL (do you put prostitutes into the fried rice hahaha)
> 
> Show me Mee Siam too, I met some Singaporeans who told me they have that in Singapore but I never know what it is..


Hmm am not sure about Ratna- probably its Indonesian. And yea Pattaya rice is the one with prostitute's meat j/k its actually fried rice covered entirely by omelette. 

Mee Siam- I think it refers to that sweet Pad Thai...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Kebab shop in Sana'a











Bustling Lahij town in south yemen


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)




----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Me & ma dew inside minibus










Sunset at Bir Fuqum village near Aden


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

walking on Aden's street


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Arabian prince


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> Arabian prince


the poster with the old guy says 
"you are in our hearts" lol 


I am pretty sure ratnaa is also thai hahaha :lol: but its okay, those arabs cant tell cuz we're all the same LOL


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Pivra said:


> the poster with the old guy says
> "you are in our hearts" lol
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure ratnaa is also thai hahaha :lol: but its okay, those arabs cant tell cuz we're all the same LOL


I found his pics everywhere in Yemen, esp on the streets. 

What is Ratna actually. I know the word Ratcha though.. Ratchaprarop, Ubon Ratchathani, Ratchatevi etc


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I couldn't snap any aerials of Sana'a, but I found this one on the net

Sana'a 
The "Chocolate cake " capital city of Yemen, at 2200 metres above sea level

I stayed somewhere on the foothill of those mountains :cheers: The place is called Mazhba district of Sana'a 
http://lh5.ggpht.com/_DPDNJnp8DTA/Rz7GbgwMPeI/AAAAAAAAAUA/SEGZzaS89ZE/Sanaa01.JPG









by ggpht


----------



## rilham2new (Oct 28, 2006)

And for that Indonesian Restaurant food menu, I'm totally lost ... SInce, i cant find any Indonesian menu :tongue2: .. Yeah, there are some of them, but I guess they're using Malaysian term 

Such as Telur Mata Kerbau (usually refers as Telur Mata Sapi in Indonesia). And there're no Nasi Goreng Pattaya , USA, China, or Kampung in Indonesia. And there're no Mee Bandung or Sirap Bandung even in Bandung, Indonesia :lol: .. Indonesia also dont recognize TomYam as local cuisine/dishes  ..

Nasi Goreng in Indonesia is somewhat different :lol:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyprince said:


> I found his pics everywhere in Yemen, esp on the streets.
> 
> What is Ratna actually. I know the word Ratcha though.. Ratchaprarop, Ubon Ratchathani, Ratchatevi etc


its that type of gravy on fried noodles..


----------



## dean251182jones (Oct 31, 2008)

Geee mate your photography skills are excellent. The way you portray a country attracts more views than the beauty of the country itself, not saying Yemen is unattractive. 

Was there any major bombing, shooting or kidnapping incident while you were there?


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

@ilham- actually my friend took me there, he said there is one Indonesian and one Malaysian restaurant in Sana'a.. was kinda no convinced too that's the " Indonesian" restaurant which he was talking abt, but all the workers there were Indonesian students. 

@Piv- Thats kinda tom yam !! Tastylicious ! :cheers:


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you so much for the pics. Being a Westerner, I wouldn't dare to visit Yemen but it looks like an interesting country indeed. It's hard to find so many pics from 'unknown' places like this.

I read Yemenis are obsessed with falcons and you can find them everywhere. Is it true?

They are also known for having the largest firearm ownership in the world. Didn't that intimidate you or do they just leave their firearms at home? I remember watching a documentary where half of the attendants to a wedding made shots to show their happiness.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Stifler said:


> Thank you so much for the pics. Being a Westerner, I wouldn't dare to visit Yemen but it looks like an interesting country indeed.


Welcome ! However, all Europeans that I met in Yemen section of Lonely Planet forum don't agree with that. Some even noted on how the country which supposed to have the most dangerous people on the planet in reality turned to be the friendliest and the most exciting country they've been. 




> I read Yemenis are obsessed with falcons and you can find them everywhere. Is it true?


hmm, actually almost nobody breeds falcons in Yemen , I think you can find them alot in the Emirates

Yemenis are obsessed with... qat



> They are also known for having the largest firearm ownership in the world. Didn't that intimidate you or do they just leave their firearms at home? I remember watching a documentary where half of the attendants to a wedding made shots to show their happiness.


That's true for North Yemen, even in the capital Sana'a I saw many carrying guns out to the street, but remember its just part of their tradition. Yemen is very safe country with extremely low incidence of crime. Except for reckless driving , walking in Sana'a is almost as safe as in Singapur or Tokyo.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

i think if u survive the US of A in terms of firearms then u dont really have to worry about Yemen LOL


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ That is true, I met many Europeans in Lonely Planet ( Thorn Tree ) saying they feel mush safer walking on the streets in Sana'a than their own capital cities. Arghh I think there's no need to bring the term " Westerners" here- visitors be from Europe or from Asia like me have the same risk everywhere. 

I personally did not feel insecured at all when I was in Yemen. I was much more concerned about the hazardous traffic ( in Sana'a ) than any threats of crime.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^
did you bring me any "khanjar" as a souvenir from Yemen...? :naughty:

:nocrook:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ It's 7aram to be carried into both plane body and cabin :wallbash:


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^
too bad...:bash:

:nocrook:

anyway tuan Skyprince you did not get to visit Shibam? that's the first place I'll go to if I could visit Yemen (after Sana'a of course...)


----------

